# A costume people will marvel over for the price of a Chili's lunch



## Spookilicious mama (Feb 27, 2008)

*Hey guys, 

so its been a while since Ive posted last but I've been inspired to tonight as I work on this years costume. I just wanted to throw in my two lil cents on how to make a great expensive looking costume that cost practically nothing. For years I would spend anywhere from $100 to $200 hundred dollars on my Halloween costume and for what, to end up with a couple of yards of material (cheap material at that) that barely made it through the nights festivities Then one day I was doing my typical thrift store shopping and I came across this FABULOUS old weddind dress, Im looking at it thinking I could do something with this. That particular year I was a Glamour Ghoul and thought I could dye this dress gun metal grey, fabulous jewels, great makeup, Tiara and Im good to go. Well while I was looking at it the sales person comes over, (side note its winter and Im wearing a bulky sweatshirt) anyay she comes over and doesnt say hi or welcome she says "that dress is for a very slim girl" Looking at me the way a cheerleader would look at a clarinet player in the lunchroom if the clarinet player were to dare sit at her table. I looked right at her and with the dress in my hand said" where is your dressing room!" Now at this point I thought the dress would fit but wasnt completely sure so going to the dressing room I was thinking if I have to bath in Vaseline Im getting into this Mother effing dress

Anyhoo, I get in there step into it get one arm in and OMG it fits, like a glove literally!! (one point for all the clarinet players of the world) So now I can see the dress fits but decide I need to walk out to the three way mirror they had (of course just to show the snotty sales woman that it fit why else) So I walk out take a couple of twirls look at her and say Ill take it Anyway it was only $20 bucks. Below is a pic and I can not tell you how many people stopped me to ask me how much, where did I get it, and asked if they could touch it to see how well made it was. Then they would tell me how much they paid for the sad lil pieces of polyester they were wearing.Thats when I realized I would never buy a made costume again. Below is a pic of that first costume.


















Ok so the next year Im at the flea market and come across these designer wedding brides maid dresses that I tell you were over the top and then the lady says $10 for one or $8 each for both. $8 dollars each I couldnt grab then fast enough. Well the first was this gorgeous purple and really was marvelous as is so I decided that would be my Queen of Halloween costume. I left it as is and wore a Tiara, with purple glitz and bats, purple hair extensions, long black gloves and of course had a scepter. Then I had hubby put blinking lights in the skirt. BIG HIT! Below is a pic of that dress.



















Now remember I got two dresses for $8 bucks so this year I took the other dress and did some deconstructing of it. The dress was fuscia with huge skirt and tons of tule underneath. I ripped out all the tule, cut the front of the skirt short and left the back long, ripped the dress all around the bottom and dyed it plum. I am going to be this year a funky zombie. Will use this dress with some zombie jewels, zombie makeup, zombie hair. Some funky shoes(havent decided yet) Anyway below is a before and then after pic










Then After:




















Anyway I just wanted to show a lil bit of what you can do with very little money. By the time I get done with this costume people will think i paid at least $100 or more. So next time you are in a thrift store or at the flea market looking for that great Halloween prop dont forget to look out for great articles of clothing that can be turned into a Fabulous costume I also get my husbands costumes the same way. old long coats and great pants and hats can really be transformed into the spookiest of attire. Anyway thats just my lil two cents and thought maybe it might inspire some of my fellow haunters here to make their own costumes this year *:


----------



## obcessedwithit (Jul 13, 2009)

That is a great job on the dresses. I too thrift shop and create my own, I really like the red dress that is my favorite color


----------



## pandora (Jul 15, 2004)

Now if only we got pictures of YOU in the stinking costume!!! Wellllll I won't hold my breath for that - LOL! Fantastic find and modification as usual. I'm really thinking you're ready to move to California by now right, right? With our mad skills together we'd be the chick dynamic duo of all things Halloween! Come on Wonder Twin - get with the moving!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BadTableManor (Sep 8, 2007)

Wowzer, awesome job, 'licious. Loved the Clarinet Player's Revenge, LOL. You go, girl!


----------



## Spookilicious mama (Feb 27, 2008)

*LOL BTM! I have to say I was not the clarinet player I was the Drum Major  Meaning I was the one on the huge box on the fifty yard line directing everyone! However I felt I needed to prove a point for all the band kids out there LOL. Glad you approve of the costumes 

Yes Pan I know I plan on taking pics this year, I promise. I always get so busy taking pictures of everyone else that I forget to get a picture of lil ol me. However this year...just for you... I will make sure that I not only take pics but maybe Ill do a few poses as well. Perhaps a Zombie Glamour shots type thing LOL.*


----------



## HallowSusieBoo (Aug 11, 2009)

*TOO astoundingly beautiful for words!! So ---- where ARE the pics Mizz Sparkles? BOO!*


----------



## Franki Stein (Apr 26, 2011)

Way to go on the finds! They are great dresses!! Unfortunately the two thrift stores in my town start their dress prices at $100!!


----------



## Franki Stein (Apr 26, 2011)

PS, that first dress would be _perfect_ for a Beloved tombstone, if you are looking for a way to get another use out of it, or if you wanted to get rid of it, I'd take it off your hands


----------



## Dark Night Duchess (Apr 28, 2011)

I love love love that grey dress I want it!! I thinkI will be going to the thrift store today! I would love to them on you too, I was a clarinet player and so is my daughter more power to the band lol. I always pay so much for costumes and living in florida everything costs because I have to have it shipped I hope my store has as good of finds as yours


----------



## Spookilicious mama (Feb 27, 2008)

*So I did not put this last picture here on my blog, the one with the cemetery...anyone know how that got there??????? That is not even my yard???*


----------



## kathy2008 (Jul 17, 2012)

Love this blog! Dressing room revenge! There will always be small people, in fact so tiny we can barely see them.....


----------



## pumpkinpie (Jul 9, 2011)

Thank you so much for posting, not only do you have a great eye for a bargain but a beautiful imagination...Very well executed


----------

